# I refuse to let holiday season bring me down.



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

First holiday season without the STBXW. She walked out 5 months ago to live the single life it seems. I have been in a bad mood lately (co-workers have notice) and i guess it's because of not being with anybody throughout this thanksgiving/x-mas/new years season. It sucks big time. However today I had an idea. Don't let this season bring me down!. I decided I have always wanted a real x-mas tree in the apartment (STBXW never wanted one since we had a fake tree to put up every year), so i went and bought a medium size one today and just finished decorating it. 
Of course nobody will probably see it, but my parents. However it does put a smile on my face and lets me get into the x-mas spirit if only for a little while. :smthumbup:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Good for you on making a choice to change how you're feeling! I'll bet there are other things you can think of that you've wanted to do, too. Go for it!


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

You're alone because you choice to ! If you don't want to be alone there is always where to go !


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Good for you! Take another step and a deep breath.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I love the holidays but of course going through a seperation changes things. I am following in your foot steps and I am not going to let the holiday season bring me down.

Thanks for the challange!

Can you post a pic of your tree on here, not sure but that way we can all see it.


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Well done Legiox! I was ready to pack in Christmas this year but may get a few lights out and see how I feel.


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

This is my first season too, although extra odd because STBX hasn't moved out yet. Not sure how to work out Christmas day for the kids. Focus on what you ~do~ have this season - family, health, first real tree, etc.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

I still live with my STBXW. I decorated the house, put up the tree, etc with the kids and my 10-year old niece while STBXW was out for the day. Looks great and we had fun. Focus on what YOU want for the holidays and just do it!


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Speaking of that, "Long December" by the Counting Crows came on this morning. 

Great song, one of my old favorites, but I've always heard it when times are good. The meaning is a bit different now


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Loner, I like your idea of going for a swim. Will a pool be open? I hate going to pools when they're busy, which is always. I'm going to check out what's open around here over the holidays. 

I also won't be having a tree. I just don't feel up to it. We always got an enormous real tree. But this year,well it's not the same. I am also finding the Christmas music doing my head in! I'll go to my SIL and her two boys for the day. She's moving into her own place ths week and leaving the ogre bf so it will be a small small Christmas. Just handmade stuff from me as I am skint. I'm content as I am but your idea of swimming on Christmas Day makes me want to do something just for me.


----------

